# Hipoint and Keltecs



## Roonwick (Jan 3, 2012)

I know these are cheap handguns, but if they shoot the same bullet, then what matters correct? Does anyone have one?


----------



## aero_3642 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have a 9mm hipoint and it shoots just as good as my ruger. A little more bulkier, but it does the job. No hang ups. I do not have a keltec.


----------



## sharps_74 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have had many Kel-Tecs. In fact, I just bought one of the P11 today. One of the things I like about the Kel-Tec is that I can drop it into a pocket and forget it til needed.


----------



## fedorthedog (Feb 28, 2012)

I have bought 5 Kel Tecs and carry one as aback up at work They go bang just fine and are easy to hide. Several of us at work carry them as backups and can hold head shots at ten yards no problem.


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

got a hi point .40, thing is heavy but I ask you this: when you get shot, will you know if it's a 120 dollar gun or a 700 dollar model? The hi point .40 is a fine weapon but the clip is a bit janky and will jam up if you shoot holding it tight.


----------



## preop (Jun 7, 2012)

All that matters is that you can reliably and swiftly get head hits at 10 ft, or chest hits at 10 yds. Longer ranges, under stress, you will miss a lot, anyway, regardless of what handgun or caliber you are using. Especially if you lack ear and eye protection and cover.


----------



## 1895gunner (Sep 23, 2012)

I have taken a lot of grief for my choice in 45 ACP's but I have to say it works great and I'm extremely accurate with it out to 40 yards. It's a Hi-Point... Would I rather have a Kimber, you bet but with this I can still afford to eat and shoot,..... a lot.

1895gunner


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I hated my PF-9 and ragged on it constantly. I traded a TearAzz PT-22 for a KT P3AT the day before my LCP went back for repair. I can hit a 6 " circle at 21 feet right or left handed, 10 out of 12 times with it. It's a keeper.YMMV


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I have some HiPoint .45s strewn around the house. Reliable blowback design, nothing fancy but sill aid in making it to a long gun.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I was looking a the Hi Point-995 9mm carbine the other day @ $275, if it would take the G-Lock mags like KT I would be all over it.


----------

